# New Profile Pic...Vote



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2005)

Hi all;

I had a little fun with the digital camera yesterday.  My hope was to come up with a new profile pic for MT.  After going through about a hundred pics, I've narrowed it down to these ten.  Vote which one you like best and comment if you want...

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2005)

Choon Be


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2005)

Dwioh Ahneso Pakuro Cha Gi


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2005)

Flying Side Kick


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2005)

Naihanchi Sam Dan 1


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2005)

Naihanchi Sam Dan 3


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2005)

Standing Side Kick


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2005)

Sword Form 2


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2005)

Sword Form 3


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2005)

Sword Form 4


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2005)

Tornado Kick


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 8, 2005)

I like the flying side kick, but I'd crop it just a bit...


----------



## Ping898 (May 8, 2005)

ditto to what mj said


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I like the flying side kick, but I'd crop it just a bit...


The flying side kick is a hard kick to get with a digital.  Proper technique dictates that one snap the kick out right before impact.  Also, there is a bit of a lag on our camera.  My wife and I tried for a long time to get some good pics of that technique.


----------



## Paul B (May 8, 2005)

Well..me being a sword freak of course I like the SF pics, number four would be cool after a little "re-arranging". 


What form are you doing there,anyway? Looks somewhat familiar...kinda like Ch'oung Gum. *not pronounced chewing gum* :lol:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 8, 2005)

flying side kick with this type of editing...


----------



## Feisty Mouse (May 8, 2005)

either of the side kicks, or tornado...


----------



## Raewyn (May 8, 2005)

I like the flying side kick


----------



## terryl965 (May 8, 2005)

Flying sidekick of course


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 8, 2005)

I like the pic. in post number 7.  :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (May 8, 2005)

Flying side kick looks good so I voted for that.  The picture would be better cropped so you are centered and perhaps have some of the background removed or changed.

 - Ceicei


----------



## Flatlander (May 8, 2005)

Your form in the flying side kick is really snappy.  I voted for that one.


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2005)

The Dwioh Ahneso Pakuro Cha Gi is a nicely timed action shot.


----------



## The Kai (May 9, 2005)

Standin Side Kick.

Good extension, clean lines
Clean up the Back ground


----------



## Simon Curran (May 9, 2005)

I say sword form 3,

Very neat and traditional looking, not too bothered with flashy kicks myself though.
(Besides, it has a sword in it!!!)


----------



## MA-Caver (May 15, 2005)

Well... what did you decide upon??


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, don't keep us waiting!


----------



## Makalakumu (May 15, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Standing Side Kick


I believe that I'm going to pick this one, although the jumping side kick is good too and received more votes.  I am currently  photoshopping (attempting) both in an attempt to clean them up.  I'll post the results...


----------



## bignick (May 15, 2005)

I'd go with the standing sidekick too....it's pretty crisp

 The flying sidekick is a hard one to get with the digital...this one took us awhile...


----------



## Makalakumu (May 17, 2005)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Well..me being a sword freak of course I like the SF pics, number four would be cool after a little "re-arranging".
> 
> 
> What form are you doing there,anyway? Looks somewhat familiar...kinda like Ch'oung Gum. *not pronounced chewing gum* :lol:


The form I'm doing is a Tai Chi Sword form taught by TT Liang and passed down through that liniage.  I do not know the chinese name...I know, very bad of me :whip:


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 2, 2005)

As cool as the flying side kick pic is, I'm going with the standing side kick for my profile pic.  Thanks for all of the comments guys...


----------



## Gemini (Jun 2, 2005)

Good choice.


----------

